# ادارة الاوامر التغييريه



## اريج نوايسه (29 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعده في موضوع رسالتي للماجستير والمتعلقه بادارة الاوامر التغيريه 
(change orders or vareation orders )وذلك بتزويدي بأي دراسات سابقه في هذا المجال من حيث زيادة المده او القيمه او كليهما وما هي اهم الاسباب المؤديه لها وكيفية التقليل من وجودها في العطاءات الحكوميه على وجه الخصوص .
شاكره لكم تعاونكم


----------



## mos (30 مايو 2011)

كتاب 
evaluating contract claims
و
building contract claims


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 مايو 2011)

:Evaluating Contract Claims

http://www.4shared.com/file/UfvA-pS2/Evaluating_Contract_Claims.html


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 مايو 2011)

Building Contract Claims 

http://www.4shared.com/file/kjed3h90/Building_Contract_Claims.html


----------



## mos (31 مايو 2011)

ك الشكر العميق


----------



## shuaa said (31 مايو 2011)

*الاخت السائله 
تحيه طيبه
موضوع اوامر التغير ( وفي بعض الدول تسمى اوامر الغيار ) والتي تسمى بالانكليزيه بـ ( فاريشن اوردير ) هو موضوع لا يستطيع احد ان يفيدك به الا ذوي الخبره باعمال ادارة المشاريع واللذين حقا مارسوا عملهم وخصوصا حتى نهاية المشروع ( لان اكثر اوامر التغير تحسم في نهاية العمل و عند القرب من الذرعه النهائيه )
اولا سوف اعطيك فكره سريعه عن ماهو امر التغير حتى يمكنك اعطاء افكارك بصوره صحيحه بعد هضم ماهية امر التغير
كلنا نعرف ان اي مشروع يكون لديه جدول كميات خاص به وهذه الكميات طبعا لها سعر خاص بها وبالتالي ستكون مبلغا معينا في المقاوله ويكون هذا المبلغ مرصود من قبل رب العمل للمقاول ونعرف ايظا انه من غير الممكن او من المستحيل ان يتطابق ماهو مخطط عن ماهو منفذ موقعيا من كميات لذلك تغير الكميات يصحبها قطعا تغير بمبالغ المقاوله ان كان سلبا او ايجابا 
ان مثل هكذا تغير يحتاج الى امر تغير حتى تثبت الحاله فنا وحسابيا وطبعا قانونيا حتى لايخسر اي احد حقوقه
والحقيقه هناك كلام كثير في هذه الموضوع انشاءالله اشرحه لك في وقت لاحق ان اردت ذلك لاني مررت صدفه في قسمكم الطيب وخصوصا بعد ان وجدت اسم الاخ ( عمر الفاروق ) والذي كان قد زار موقعي في وقت سابق موجود في هذا القسم ( تحيه له )
مع تحياتي
المهندس
شعاع سعيد

*


----------



## shuaa said (1 يونيو 2011)

الاخوه الاعزاء
لقد فرحت اليوم حين فوجئت بان الموضوع اعلاه كان قد نوقش في وقت سابق وحسب الرابط ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92978.html
والحقيقه ان جميع الاخوه قد كفو ووفو بشروحهم المسهبه فتحيه للجميع الذين سهلوا مهمة الكتابه والشرح والتي كنت ساعملها وقطعا سوف لن تكون بنفس الكم المعطى من قبلهم
والحقيقه كنت اتوقع بان القسم حديث التكوين ولكن اكتشفت بان هذا السؤال مطروح منذ عام2008 اذن القسم موجود قبل هذه الفتره فالف تحيه للمشرفين والاعضاء في هذا القسم وكما اشكر الاخ الذي اعاد فتح موضوع الرابط ليعلمني بأدب بان هناك موضوع مناقش سابقا بهذا الاتجاه
ولكن مع هذه وجدت ان طرحي السابق لم يتطرق له احد تقريبا كبدايه
وانا اكرر هنا بان احسن الاجوبه كانت لاهل الخبره وليس الاكاديميون 
ونشدد هنا بان اوامر التغير لفقره موجوده اصلا بالعقد تعطى نفس سعرها بالعقد لحد 5% او10% من كميتها بالعقد وحسب المواصفات العامه اوالخاصه بالمشروع ولكن في حالة زيادتها عن النسبه المقرره يكون هناك انفاق جديد بين المقاول ورب العمل اما بزيادةاونقصان اوابقاء نفس السعر
وطبعا اذا كانت الفقره جديده اي مستحدثه على العقد فقطعا يكون لها سعر خاص
ولايزال هناك كلام كثير في هذا المجال تعلمناه من خبرتنا الطويله باصدار مئات اوامر الغيار خلال سنين عملنا الجميل بالمشاريع

تحياتي للجميع

المهندس
شعاع سعيد


----------



## m_owies (3 يونيو 2011)

اضافة الى ماتفضل به الأخوة فأوامر التغيير لا تقتصر فقط على التغير فى كميات المشروع فحسب ولكن يشمل ايضا التغيير فى : , Method statments , work sequencing , Timming ,specifications and level of quality


----------



## shuaa said (4 يونيو 2011)

*اشكر مداخلة الاخ (m-owies )
واود ان اسهل الامر واكرر 
بأن امر الغيار يكون لاي شئ يؤثر على ميزانية المشروع تحت اي مسمى كان من الاسماء ان كان زمني اوابدال مواصفات اوسياقات عمل او اي مسمى اخر
اما اذا كانت التغيرات لا تؤثر على الميزانيه وتكون بموافقة الاستشاري والمقاول فتكون برساله من احدهما الى الاخر ولاداعي هنا للتعقيد

تحياتي*


----------



## m_owies (4 يونيو 2011)

اقتطف جزء من احد المراجع والتى تركز ع اوامر التغيير في 3 فصول متتالية:
Chapter 5: Contract Change Orders
Chapter 6: Strategic Use of Change Orders
Chapter 7: Generating Change .Orders


----------



## shuaa said (4 يونيو 2011)

*حبيبي ابو عمر
لم افهم ماالذي تقصده بطرحك الاكاديمي اعلاه ارجوا منك وضع المصدر حتى اطلع عليه وبعد ذلك اناقشك به
ولكن انا اطرح طرح عملي من خلال الخبره ودائما عليك بالمشاريع هو تسهيل الامور وليس تعقيدها هذه على الاقل نظريتي في قيادة المشاريع

تحياتي*


----------



## القهلاني (8 يونيو 2011)

بالإضافة الى ماذكره الأخوه الأفاضل فإن الأوامر التغييرية لايتم إعتمادها والبت فيها إلا بعد إعتماد العجز والوفر للمشروع القائم من الجهة الإستشاريه ثم الجهة المالكة ...


----------

